
Increased Lateral Separation Urged as A380’s Wake Flips Challenger 604 - phumbe
http://www.flyingmag.com/increased-lateral-separation-urged-as-a380s-wake-flips-challenger-604%20?cmpid=enews032117&spPodID=030&spMailingID=28331905&spUserID=NDY4MDkwNDQ4NzUxS0&spJobID=1003025383&spReportId=MTAwMzAyNTM4MwS2
======
phumbe
This article provides a brief follow-up of a story covered in a recent post
here.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13890618](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13890618)

